# HOBBIT - Dwarf Pics



## cyderak (Jul 10, 2011)

Heres a picture of 5 of the Dwarves from the HOBBIT movie.








Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Oryan77 (Jul 10, 2011)

That's concept art. Is that based on images of the actual actors? Or just what they hope to make some actors look like?

I really like the image though. Each one of those Dwarves have their own unique individual look. That's awesome. It isn't just a drawing of 5 stereotypical looking Dwarves (except maybe the 2 on the right)! I especially like the roguish looking one. Looks great.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 10, 2011)

I am going to guess the one on the right is Gloin.


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 10, 2011)

yuck, dislike the hair on the one on the left. Screams comic relief. Rest are decent with the 2nd from right being really good.


----------



## Oryan77 (Jul 10, 2011)

frankthedm said:


> yuck, dislike the hair on the one on the left.




I'm pretty sure that is a hat and not his hair. 
I hope that's a hat!


----------



## pawsplay (Jul 10, 2011)

frankthedm said:


> yuck, dislike the hair on the one on the left. Screams comic relief. Rest are decent with the 2nd from right being really good.




If you don't like comic relief, you might want to stick with LOTOR. The Hobbit is a little... comic relief-y.


----------



## fba827 (Jul 10, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> I am going to guess the one on the right is Gloin.




According to another website that has the same image post, from Left to right: Nori, Ori, Dori, Oin, Gloin


----------



## Ebon Shar (Jul 11, 2011)

Oin and Gloin look like tiny Klingons.  I pray that Nori is wearing a hat as well.  Dori looks like Kelsey Grammer.


----------



## Jared Rascher (Jul 11, 2011)

I have to say, while I may not have been the biggest fan of Gimli being the running joke of the LOTR movies, the Hobbit is pretty much all comic relief and comedy of errors until the end of the book.  I mean, the names alone are pretty hard to take seriously  (not so much individually, but in total).


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 11, 2011)

frankthedm said:


> yuck, dislike the hair on the one on the left. Screams comic relief.




To me it screams....


----------



## Bullgrit (Jul 11, 2011)

Compare to Keith Parkinson's dwarves:




Bullgrit


----------



## pawsplay (Jul 11, 2011)

Our first introduction the the dwarves in the Hobbit presents Thorin as a boring and pompous raconteur. The other dwarves make up a song about mistreating Bilbo's dishes and household goods.


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 11, 2011)

KnightErrantJR said:


> I mean, the names alone are pretty hard to take seriously  (not so much individually, but in total).




The funny thing is, the names were all, letter-for-letter, blatantly stolen from Norse mythology...  From the Poetic Edda:

9. Then sought the gods | their assembly-seats,
The holy ones, | and council held,
To find who should raise | the race of dwarfs
Out of Brimir's blood | and the legs of Blain.

10. There was Motsognir | the mightiest made
Of all the dwarfs, | and Durin next;
Many a likeness | of men they made,
The dwarfs in the earth, | as Durin said.

11. Nyi and Nithi, | Northri and Suthri,
Austri and Vestri, | Althjof, Dvalin,
Nar and Nain, | Niping, Dain,
Bifur, Bofur, | Bombur, Nori,
An and Onar, | Ai, Mjothvitnir.

12. Vigg and Gandalf) | Vindalf, Thrain,
Thekk and Thorin, | Thror, Vit and Lit,
Nyr and Nyrath,-- | now have I told--
Regin and Rathsvith-- | the list aright.

13. Fili, Kili, | Fundin, Nali,
Heptifili, | Hannar, Sviur,
Frar, Hornbori, | Fræg and Loni,
Aurvang, Jari, | Eikinskjaldi.

14. The race of the dwarfs | in Dvalin's throng
Down to Lofar | the list must I tell;
The rocks they left, | and through wet lands
They sought a home | in the fields of sand.

15. There were Draupnir | and Dolgthrasir,
Hor, Haugspori, | Hlevang, Gloin,
Dori, Ori, | Duf, Andvari,
Skirfir, Virfir, | Skafith, Ai.​


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 12, 2011)

It's not so far off from the Hildebrandt Brothers, slightly comic, perhaps a bit somber, and all business . . .


----------



## cyderak (Jul 12, 2011)

Kili and Fili pics:

The Hitlist Movies Blog


----------



## MarkB (Jul 12, 2011)

cyderak said:


> Kili and Fili pics:
> 
> The Hitlist Movies Blog




Cool - two-weapon ranger and archer ranger.

Fili and Kili tend to be the most active dwarves in the book - or at least, as the youngest, they're the ones everyone else delegates to. At least, when they can't delegate to Bilbo.


----------



## cyderak (Jul 14, 2011)

Heres a pic of Bofur Bombur and Bifur:


http://www-images.theonering.org/to...-unexpected-journey-20110713111341600-000.jpg


----------



## cyderak (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is Dwalin and Balin:


----------



## Klaus (Jul 16, 2011)

cyderak said:


> Here is Dwalin and Balin:



To make it clear: the white-haired one is Balin, the bald one is Dwalin.


----------



## Fizban Dantares (Jul 16, 2011)

Those pictures look great guys. Thanks for posting. I'm looking forward to this, even though I'm a bit sceptical. It's not that I don't know if they will let this stay the children novel that The Hobbit is or if they will greatly mature the content and focus more on the action (for example having the Dwarves fight the goblin in the Misty Mountains instead of getting caught right away). The question is whether or not I will be alright with the latter one. 

But I may be wrong.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 17, 2011)

There's an interview with Richard Armitage who plays Thorin Oakenshield along with a photo of him in costume here -

The Hobbit: Richard Armitage Discusses His Role as Thorin Oakenshield


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 17, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> There's an interview with Richard Armitage who plays Thorin Oakenshield along with a photo of him in costume here...




Turns out that's a Photoshop job...  It's Gimli with Armitage's face and the beard and hair turned gray.


----------



## Phaezen (Jul 17, 2011)

An image of Thorin is up at TheOneRing.net as well as an ensamble of the thirteen dwarves


----------



## MarkB (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice.

I'm assuming that's Orcrist he's wielding. Cool sword, either way.


----------



## Phaezen (Jul 17, 2011)

MarkB said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm assuming that's Orcrist he's wielding. Cool sword, either way.




That is indeed Orcrist

The overall look seems to be more in the darker LOTR style than the lighter style favoured in The Hobbit (book)


----------



## cyderak (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the Thorin pic Phaezen.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 18, 2011)

Pbartender said:


> Turns out that's a Photoshop job...  It's Gimli with Armitage's face and the beard and hair turned gray.





Well, they got me. 


Thanks for adding the real one, Phaezen!


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jul 18, 2011)

Oy, that's a lot of dwarfage!


----------



## Ebon Shar (Jul 18, 2011)

I dislike the Thorin interpretation more than I can express.  In fact, I much prefer the photo-shopped image.  Still, I'll see the movie with an open mind and expect it to be good, but that image is about as far from what I see in my mind as you can get.  The brothers Hildebrandt must be spinning in their graves (assuming they are dead, of course).


----------



## Dioltach (Jul 18, 2011)

Ebon Shar said:


> I dislike the Thorin interpretation more than I can express.  In fact, I much prefer the photo-shopped image.  Still, I'll see the movie with an open mind and expect it to be good, but that image is about as far from what I see in my mind as you can get.  The brothers Hildebrandt must be spinning in their graves (assuming they are dead, of course).




I'm looking forward to the movies more now that I've seen the pictures of the dwarves. I think Peter Jackson might just have hit on something: these dwarves are bad-ass. The thirteen of them are off on a quest across mountains and forests to challenge a dragon and re-establish their kingdom. Seriously, who would you rather have along for a job like that, this lot or the dwarves in the Hildebrandt picture?

I think the audience have to take them seriously in order for the movies to work properly. (And I think that with the dwarves being less of a comic relief scenes like the incident with the trolls will be much improved.)


----------



## Kris (Jul 18, 2011)

While I understand that making 13 dwarves all have their own individual (and easily recognisable) look is a bit of a challenge, I have to say that I really dislike a couple of these interpretations (especially Thorin and Kili).

For example, in tLotR movies even if Gimli is in shot on his own you can tell he's a dwarf. With some of these dwarves I'm thinking that's not the case 

I'm still looking forward to it though (and still hoping we get wolf-looking wargs this time around  ).


----------



## Klaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Ebon Shar said:


> I dislike the Thorin interpretation more than I can express.  In fact, I much prefer the photo-shopped image.  Still, I'll see the movie with an open mind and expect it to be good, but that image is about as far from what I see in my mind as you can get.  The brothers Hildebrandt must be spinning in their graves (assuming they are dead, of course).



Greg and Tim Hildebrant are still alive and kicking.


----------



## Ebon Shar (Jul 18, 2011)

Klaus said:


> Greg and Tim Hildebrant are still alive and kicking.




Whew!  My apologies to them.  If they are, for whatever reason, reading this, I loved Urshurak.  It is a treasured childhood memory!


----------



## Klaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Ebon Shar said:


> Whew!  My apologies to them.  If they are, for whatever reason, reading this, I loved Urshurak.  It is a treasured childhood memory!



They are on Facebook, so you can just tell them personally.


----------



## Phaezen (Jul 18, 2011)

Some of my thoughts on the looks of the dwarves

Firstly each dwarf is unique and for the majority of them I could name the dwarf from his image.  This is important in a movie as cinema goers need to be able to see who is who on screen.

A slightly more subtle thing I have noticed is hair and beard styles indicate family connections (brothers and cousins have similar beards and hair)  This could have been done more subtly through braiding differences but would not have been as noticeable or effective on screen.

But what I think is causing the most disconnect with people is in The Hobbit the dwarves are given a very cartoon like feel and are generally referred to in pairs or groups rather than individuals. While this works in a book it won't work anywhere nearly as well in a movie, so Peter Jackson has had to give them all personalities that are not explicitly described in The Hobbit itself but are given in the various Appendices and additional material on Middle Earth.


----------



## Rabulias (Jul 20, 2011)

Klaus said:


> Greg and Tim Hildebrant are still alive and kicking.




Um, sad to say, but Tim Hildebrandt died June 11, 2006. Greg is indeed still alive.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 20, 2011)

Rabulias said:


> Um, sad to say, but Tim Hildebrandt died June 11, 2006. Greg is indeed still alive.





Brothers Hildebrandt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Klaus (Jul 20, 2011)

Rabulias said:


> Um, sad to say, but Tim Hildebrandt died June 11, 2006. Greg is indeed still alive.



I stand corrected, and saddened.


----------



## Phaezen (Jul 21, 2011)

Quite a bit of the dwarves in the most recent production video, they look better moving, I think

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3V3-KdAWYs&feature=player_embedded]‪THE HOBBIT, Production Video #3 [HD]‬‏ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## cyderak (Jul 21, 2011)

A full 13 Dwarf Pic from Peter Jackson directly:


----------

